# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  heres picture is this real dbol

## Brazil

i can only describe. a guy showed me today russian lettering backwards letters and whatever but no box. but i saw the numbers that said .0005 is this 5 milligrams? they were white. this guy sells to everybody in the town sorry i have no pics. it has the writing of the obxes you show here on the board but no box came with ten

thanks

----------


## ajfina

there is a lot of russian dbols here , do a search bro

----------


## Massacre

Agreed with AJ.

----------


## Brazil

man after looking at everything akpixix akpuxuh and all other names with people arguing over whether they are real i got a picture could you please help?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Im almost postive, those are no longer being made. There might still be some real ones floating around. I know there are alot of fakes.

----------


## Seajackal

> i can only describe. a guy showed me today russian lettering backwards letters and whatever but no box. but i saw the numbers that said *.0005 is this 5 milligrams?* they were white. this guy sells to everybody in the town sorry i have no pics. it has the writing of the obxes you show here on the board but no box came with ten
> 
> thanks


Nope bro if it's said like that it's 50 micrograms!

----------


## Seajackal

BTW take this as an advice bro if you're in Brazil now just don't trust that BS
go with some drols instead of those fvcking Russian Dbols, you'll be more
pleased with some HEMOGENIN (Brazilian drols) than fake Russian, I really
doubt any Brazilian would go to Russia to buy some real Dbols, I'm Brazilian
and I know what I'm talking about bro better be safe than sorry!

----------


## Brazil

yeah i got a bunch at home

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Ahhhh, the Hemogenins. The very first cycle I did was with these. Oh, how I miss them. Dont miss the headaches.. Need to pay a visit to the beautiful city of Rio De Jenero!  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> Ahhhh, the Hemogenins. The very first cycle I did was with these. Oh, how I miss them. Dont miss the headaches.. Need to pay a visit to the beautiful city of Rio De Jenero!


Man don't put me in flashbacks!!! I miss those big buns babes, Mike in Brazil
is the king of the shit!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Showtime08

i wouldent take them bro

----------


## damiongage

almost 500 views....for some fake dbols.....lol

----------

